# الموسميون..((مهم جداً ارجو قرائته للالفادة ))..



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

الموسميون​ 
الكنيسة تحزن على كثير من أولادها لكونهم يَغيبون عنها يوم الأحد ويدخُلونها في بعض المواسم هم يختارونها، مثلا في جنّاز المسيح والفصح وربما في عيد الميلاد. الكنيسة أُمّك وتنتظر عودتك الى أحضانها، وهذا الحضن لا يهمّ بعض أولادها ولا يتأثّرون بدفئه.

ليس المجـال هنا لـنستمع الى شكاوى الناس ليُبرّروا غيابهم. الكاهن أحيانا عليه شكوى او بعضٌ من أعضاء ابناء الرعيـة. ومـع أن مستوى الكهنة ارتفع بصورة محسوسة من حيث التقوى او من حيث العلم، لم يزدد عدد المصلّين إلا قليلا. 

أنت تستيقظ صباح القداس كما في كل صبـاح. هـذا إيـقـاع الجـسم. ولكنـك تـستـرخـي. لماذا لا تـتكاسل فـي الذهاب الى عمـلك؟ أمّا عـملك لـلرب فتتّكل فيـه على الـرب حتى لا يُـحاسبـك كـأنّ لـك حقـّا في غُنجه. إن لم تسمع الى ما يقوله في القداس الإلهي، كـيف تـريـده أن يقتنع أنك تحبه؟ قد تظن أنه يُناجي ضميرك وأن هـذا يـكفيـه. هو يـريدك في “كل مواضع سيـادتـه” كما نـقـول له في القداس. ضميرك موضع واحد لحضوره. وكنيسته مـوضع اختاره لحضوره. انت لا تنتقي بين موضـع وموضع لأن ربك يريدك في كل مكان يحلّ فيه.

وإن أنت تنزّهت يوم القداس، فكأنك قائل إن البحر او الجبل او استقبال صديق تُحرّك قلبك أكثر مما يُحرّكك كلامه. هل أجمل من المسيح او أقوى منه في قلبك؟ هل حديث الناس أحلى من العسل في فمك، والعسل كلمة الرب؟

كيف تحيا ولا تأكل هذه الكلمة؟ هل هناك أفضل منها ليُغذّيك؟ كيف تستغني عن الترتيل الإلهي؟ كيف تصل الى ذروة الحب وليس لك حديث مع الله؟ هل المشاوير والنزهات والتزلّج والمقاهي وكل تسليات هذا العالم أطيب عندك من الطعام الإلهيّ؟

جـرّب المحبة الإلهية لك أحدًا او أحدَيـن او ثـلاثـة. اعمـلْ هذا تـرَ أن هذه المحبـة أقوى من كـل رغبـاتـك. بـدّلْ حُـبّ دنـيـاك بـحـُبّ إلـهك لا تخـزَ، واذكـُرْ أنـك فـي الكـنيسة تجد جسد الرب ودمه، واسمَعْ هذا: “أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء... هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت، والخبز الذي أنا أُعطي هو جسدي الذي أَبذله من أجل حياة العالم”.

في الكنيسة تجد هذا. في غيابك عنها، ألا تَظهر كأنك قائل: أنا أحيا دون القرابين المقدّسة، ويسوع قائل عكس ما تقول؟ تعال وانظُرْ..


----------



## أَمَة (5 مايو 2010)

كلام في غاية الأهمية اخي كليمو.​ 
نجد في قول السيد المسيح: "حيث تكون كنوزكم هناك تكون قلوبكم" الربط بين ما ترنوا اليه قلوبنا وأهوائنا. فإذا كان تعلق القلب بالأرضيات أقوى ضعف تعلقه بالسماويات. والعكس صحيح.​ 
وكم من المرات تسمع البعض من المسيحيين المؤمنين يتذمرون على أن القداس طويل، قائلين: "يعني شو بتفرق لو اختصر ابونا شوي". كنت أرد عليهم: "إذا مش قادرين تقعدوا مع الرب ساعتين كيف راح تقدروا تقعدوا معه الأبدية". ​ 
أما عن الموسمية فاليك هذه الدعابة من كاهن من يوكرانيا قالها لي في موسم الشتاء تعليقا على الذين لا يذهبون الى الكنيسة بسبب المطر، فقال: "الشيطان يحب الحطب الناشف لأنه يحترق بسهولة".​ 
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع يا كليمو.​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2010)

*عندك حق ممكن منكسلش عن النزهات والمسيح عشن حنين نقوله بلاش النهاردة ولان معاملته معانا مش بالمثل دايما نأجل ومن الناس الى يروح فى المناسبات فقط زى ما بتقول*
*لكن الى بيحب ربنا بجد هيحس انه بيشتقاله وبيسمع القداس متشوق لكل كلمة فيه وحاسس بيها *
*كلامك حقيقى فعلا .. شكرا كليمو على الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## amselim (5 مايو 2010)

رومية الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 
أَمْ تَسْتَهِينُ بِغِنَى لُطْفِهِ وَإِمْهَالِهِ وَطُولِ أَنَاتِهِ غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ لُطْفَ اللهِ إِنَّمَا يَقْتَادُكَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ؟ 

 الوصف لهذة الحالة التى تتحدث عنها اخى كليمو هو الاستهانة بنعمة اللة التى لا تجبرنا على على العبادة القهرية لتجميع الحسنات بل عبادتنا قائمة على رد صدى محبة اللة لنا
(نحن نحبة لانة هو احبنا اولا )
و هذة الاستهانة (من اناس لا علاقة لها بهذة المحبة التى يعرفوها بعقولهم و لم تؤثر فى قلوبهم )لابد و ان ينالوا العقاب الابدى التى تتحدث عنة الاية اعلاة

ملاحظاتك فى صميم الحياة العملية بدون مجاملة 

الرب يبارك نظرتك الثاقبة ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2010)

*موضوع فى غايه الأهميه


حقا كثيرون يفعلون هكذا لا يذهبون حتى فى الاعياد للكنيسه

بل نراهم فى الأفراح والمياتم . حيث أنشغالهم فى جمع المال

مع أن الرب معطيهم كل شيئ


أنا سعدت جدا بموضوعكم جدا جدا فكره طيبه توقظ الكثيرون

أشكركم من كل قلبى موضوع مميز 

ربنا يبارككم أخى الغالى كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

كلام في غاية الأهمية اخي كليمو.​ 
نجد في قول السيد المسيح: "حيث تكون كنوزكم هناك تكون قلوبكم" الربط بين ما ترنوا اليه قلوبنا وأهوائنا. فإذا كان تعلق القلب بالأرضيات أقوى ضعف تعلقه بالسماويات. والعكس صحيح.​ 

صحيح يا اخت آمة وهذا كله يعود لقلة ايماننا

ونعتقد بحضورنا القداس بانننا عملنا واجبنا 

مع الرب يعني ضحكنا عليه بسرنا ورضيناه

طبعاً اتكلم عن اكثريتنا ..


وكم من المرات تسمع البعض من المسيحيين المؤمنين يتذمرون على أن القداس طويل، قائلين: "يعني شو بتفرق لو اختصر ابونا شوي". كنت أرد عليهم: "إذا مش قادرين تقعدوا مع الرب ساعتين كيف راح تقدروا تقعدوا معه الأبدية". ​ 
كلام سليم انما لا اعتقد بان الذي يقول هكذا هو مؤمن 
من كل قلبه بالحقيقة هو واهم ويضحك على نفسه اولاً 

أما عن الموسمية فاليك هذه الدعابة من كاهن من يوكرانيا قالها لي في موسم الشتاء تعليقا على الذين لا يذهبون الى الكنيسة بسبب المطر، فقال: "الشيطان يحب الحطب الناشف لأنه يحترق بسهولة".​ 
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع يا كليمو.​
واليكم جواب للمطران جاورجيوس بعد ان تسأل امامه 
بعض الكهنة عن قلة عدد الذين يحضرون القداس ..
(لماذا تتعجبوا .الم يقل الرب لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير)..

الشكر الك اختى آمة لردك الذي 

الذي تشرفت به..

سلام الرب يسوع يلازمك


----------



## أَمَة (5 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> (لماذا تتعجبوا .الم يقل الرب لا تخف *ايها القطيع الصغير*)..


 

وااااااااااااه !!! كم من المرات استوقفتني هذه العبارة وجذبتني أيها القطيع الصغير ولم أدرك كنه هذا الإحساس.....

الآن وَضُحَ

الرب يبارك ويطيل عمر المطران جورج خضر واقول له لسنين عديدة يا سيد!


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 مايو 2010)

* أخي الحبيب كليمو *
*كلامك عن الموسميون هام جداً ... البعد عن ربنا صعب وصعوبته إن جاء الرب فجاءة*
*أين يجدني وكيف يجدني ومع من يجدني ... هل سأرحب به في فرح ... أم سأهرب منه وأتوارى في ظل شجرة ... أم ساصرخ وأقول يا جبال غطيني*
*شكراً جزيلاً علي إثارة هذا الموضوع في هذه الأونة*


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الموسميون​
> 
> 
> الكنيسة تحزن على كثير من أولادها لكونهم يَغيبون عنها يوم الأحد ويدخُلونها في بعض المواسم هم يختارونها، مثلا في جنّاز المسيح والفصح وربما في عيد الميلاد. الكنيسة أُمّك وتنتظر عودتك الى أحضانها، وهذا الحضن لا يهمّ بعض أولادها ولا يتأثّرون بدفئه.
> ...


 

:download:

روحانية عميقة 

ما ظللتة بالاحمر اثر فيا جدا 

وحقيقى كيف نحب اللة موسميا 

اةةةةةةةةةةة يا الهى 

ثبتنى بك العام كلة 


دعنى بحضرتك اليوم كلة 

واشعل قلبى بحبك 
ولفنى بنعمتك لاتطهر للوقوف امامك 


دع جمرة النار  كلماتك بانجيللك تطهر فمى 
ليتاهل لذكر اسمك 


تعال يا رب وكن الكل لى
وانزع منى قساوتى وجهلى وغباوتى 

يا ملكى والهى


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

وااااااااااااه !!! كم من المرات استوقفتني هذه العبارة وجذبتني أيها القطيع الصغير ولم أدرك كنه هذا الإحساس.....

الآن وَضُحَ

الرب يبارك ويطيل عمر المطران جورج خضر واقول له لسنين عديدة يا سيد!

اخت آمة

ذكرتك عدة مرات امام المطران خضر

وذلك بعد ان اخبرته 

عن نشاطات المنتدى

وانضمامنا لصفوف المبشرين

بالحقيقة فرح كتير  وبارك ...


----------



## youhnna (6 مايو 2010)

*موضوع فعلا فى الصميم

كم من اشياء دنيوية تستحوذ على مشاعرنا واهتمامنا

اكثر من اهتمامنا للمسيح

شكرااااا كليمو للموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (6 مايو 2010)

*فعلا دي حقيقه كل واحد فينا *
*مينفعش اننا نفضل نحب يسوع ونصلي في الاوقات والمواسم الخاصه*
*صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا*
*فعلا يارب سامحنا*
*موضوع رائعه فعلا كليمو*
*الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2010)

*معاك حق بجد ياكليمو موضوع مهم جدا​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخت آمة
> 
> ذكرتك عدة مرات امام المطران خضر
> 
> ...


 

أشكرك يا كليمو توصيل البركة التي أطلب من رب المجد أن يعمها على كل إبنائه.


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

جيلان

منورة يا زميلة

مشكورة لردك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع دة بيفكرنى بآية جميلة من الكتاب المقدس:
"اليوم إن سمعته صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم"
أشكرك أستاذى للموضوع الرائع والمهم لكل إنسان.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

amselim

دائماً رائع يا عم سليم

بردودك القيمة

مشكور لمرورك الكريم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

اخي النهيسى

الشكر لردك الرائع

ولمرورك  الكريم القيم

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم

شكرا لردك الرائع

ولمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> روحانية عميقة
> 
> ...





جزيل الشكر اسميشال

لردك الرائع المميز

دائما ردودك تكون  على المستوى  الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2010)

youhnna

شكرا لردك الرائع

ولمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
الرب يحافظ علينا
مش المهم ان احنا نروح الكنيسه وبس الاهم هو ان احس بالمسيح جوه الكنيسه
واتكلم معاه وامتلا من روحه
شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2010)

أنت تستيقظ صباح القداس كما في كل صبـاح. هـذا إيـقـاع الجـسم. ولكنـك تـستـرخـي. لماذا لا تـتكاسل فـي الذهاب الى عمـلك؟
علي فكره دي كانت رساله لي من ربنا 
لاني فعلا كل يوم اقوم بدري اروح الشغل
والنهارده الاحد قمت في نفيس ميعاد الشغل 
ولكني تكاسلت عن مرواح الكنيسه 
بحجة اني عاوزه اريح يوم او اني 
تعبانه 
ولكن موضوعك ده صحي في ضميري
ربنا يسامحني 
وانا ندمانه فعلا اني ضيعت وقت 
الكنيسه النهارده 
اشكرك علي الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

*فعلا دي حقيقه كل واحد فينا *
*مينفعش اننا نفضل نحب يسوع ونصلي في الاوقات والمواسم الخاصه*
*صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا*
*فعلا يارب سامحنا*
*موضوع رائعه فعلا كليمو*
*الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​

الشكر لمرورك العطر يا ميرو

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

abotarbo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

ضحكة طفل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 مايو 2010)

ميرسى يا كليمو

أيام كتير بنتكاسل لأننا وصقين من حنو ومحبةرب المجد علينا
ربنا يجمع أولادة اليه

أذكر خالقك فى أيام شبابك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> أنت تستيقظ صباح القداس كما في كل صبـاح. هـذا إيـقـاع الجـسم. ولكنـك تـستـرخـي. لماذا لا تـتكاسل فـي الذهاب الى عمـلك؟
> علي فكره دي كانت رساله لي من ربنا
> لاني فعلا كل يوم اقوم بدري اروح الشغل
> والنهارده الاحد قمت في نفيس ميعاد الشغل
> ...



اوكى بلاش تكسلي

والراحة صدقيني هناك

قصدي بالحياة الثانية

هنا على الارض لا يوجد راحة

الا مع الرب يسوع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع طيب
 شكرا لكــــــــــ​


----------



## سور (12 مايو 2010)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه والواقعيه
ان من يفعلوا ذلك ولا يذهبون الى الكنيسه والقداس بالاخص 
او يشعروا ان القداس حمل وهم وواجب يجب ان يؤدى 
لم يشعروا بحلاوة هذا القداس , لم يشعروا ان الكنيسه باكملها تصبح سماء ثانيه على الارض لوجود المسيح بذاته وجسده ودمه فيها 
وان كل المجتمعين فيها يصلون بالروح يصبحوا كالملائكه الواقفه امام العرش الالهى
يالها من نعمه رائعه نستهين بها ولا نعرف قيمتها

شكرااااا كيمو جدا لاثارتك تلك الموضوع
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## +Coptic+ (13 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومهم جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2010)

ماجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع فى غايه الاهميه والواقعيه
> ان من يفعلوا ذلك ولا يذهبون الى الكنيسه والقداس بالاخص
> او يشعروا ان القداس حمل وهم وواجب يجب ان يؤدى
> لم يشعروا بحلاوة هذا القداس , لم يشعروا ان الكنيسه باكملها تصبح سماء ثانيه على الارض لوجود المسيح بذاته وجسده ودمه فيها
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2010)

اني بل
الشكر لتعليقك المفيد

ولمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2010)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## Alcrusader (16 مايو 2010)

*لا نريد إجبار أحد إلى الذهب إلى الكنيسة.
إن كان الشخص راشد، فهو يستطيع عن يميز بين الصح والخطاء.
إن كان يرى الذهب إلى الكنيسة ليس بالأمر المهم، فهو حر.
وإن كان يرى أن الذهب إلى الكنيسة أمر مهم وأساسي، هو أيضاً حر.

المهم أن يفهم ماذا يفعل. وأن يكون على قدر المسؤلية.
لا يمكنه أن يقول للرب:"أن أصلي لك دائماً  لكن لا اذهب إلى الكنيسة."
فلا صلاة بخارج الكنيسة إن كان يستطيع أن يذهب إلى الكنيسة.
لو كان يعيش في بلاد لا كنيسة فيها، فهو معفي من ذلك، أما لو الكنيسة بجانب بيته وهو لا يدخلها إلا مرة بالسنة فهذا يتحمل مسؤلية أكبر تجاه اعماله، وهذا أمر يترك بينة وبين ربه.
*


----------



## نغم (17 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع ياكليمو 
لكن انا اتساءل ياترى ماذنب من هم فى اشتياق للوصل الى بيت الله والركوع فيه وهم محرومون من ذلك بسبب الاضطهاد والحرب ؟؟؟؟
انا اهلى فى العراق صارلهم سنة او مايزيد عن سنة لم يصلو الى باب كنيسة وذلك بسبب التفجيرات والاظطهادات التى تعصف بهم و بالكنائس 
ماذنبهم وكيف سيعوضون هذه البركة المسلوبة منهم  هذا ما لا افهمه 
صلاتى الى الرب ان ينظر اليهم ويعينهم 
امين 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مايو 2010)

نغم قال:


> موضوع رائع ياكليمو
> لكن انا اتساءل ياترى ماذنب من هم فى اشتياق للوصل الى بيت الله والركوع فيه وهم محرومون من ذلك بسبب الاضطهاد والحرب ؟؟؟؟
> انا اهلى فى العراق صارلهم سنة او مايزيد عن سنة لم يصلو الى باب كنيسة وذلك بسبب التفجيرات والاظطهادات التى تعصف بهم و بالكنائس
> ماذنبهم وكيف سيعوضون هذه البركة المسلوبة منهم  هذا ما لا افهمه
> ...



*يقول يسوع في متى 5 *
 [q-bible]
3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

4 طوبى للحزانى، لأنهم يتعزون

5 طوبى للودعاء، لأنهم يرثون الأرض

6 طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر، لأنهم يشبعون

7 طوبى للرحماء، لأنهم يرحمون

8 طوبى للأنقياء القلب ، لأنهم يعاينون الله

9 طوبى لصانعي السلام ، لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون

10 طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات[/q-bible]

*وفي متى 6 
*
[q-bible]5 ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين، فإنهم يحبون أن يصلوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع، لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم

6 وأما أنت فمتى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك، وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية

7 وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالأمم، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم

8 فلا تتشبهوا بهم. لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه

9 فصلوا أنتم هكذا: أبانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك...[/q-bible]
*
فيا أختي الحبيبة، يسوع يقول لنا ليس من المهم أن تذهب الكنائس  فقط من أجل أن يراكم الناس انكم تذهبون، لابل يكفي أن تصلي في مخدعك وفي الخفاء، كما كان يفعل أجدادنا أيام الاضطهادات، لأن أبونا الذي في السموات يرى في الخفاء يجازينا علانية. فأبونا الذي في السماء يعرف ما نريده قبل أن نطلبه منه، وهو في الوقت المناسب يحققه لنا.

اتمنى من اخوتنا في العراق الصبر، وإن يساعدهم الرب ويصبرهم ويحميهم من كل شر وإثم ، وينهي عذبهم وعذبنا كلنا كمسيحين في هذا الشرق...
صلواتنا معكم دائماً...*


----------



## نغم (17 مايو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *اتمنى من اخوتنا في العراق الصبر، وإن يساعدهم الرب ويصبرهم ويحميهم من كل شر وإثم ، وينهي عذبهم وعذبنا كلنا كمسيحين في هذا الشرق...*
> *صلواتنا معكم دائماً...*


 
امين

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الرائعةو لاقتباسك ايات معزية 
الرب يحفظك


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2010)

*فعلا كليمو هذا اصبح حال الكثيرين منا ان نذهب للكنيسة قى الاعياد والمواسم فقط*
*واصبح ظاهرة سلبية تماما فى كنيستنا*
*على قكرة الظاهرةواضحة جدا عندنا قى مصر*
*اعداد المتواجدين للصلاة قى الايام العادية لايقارن بال مواسم *
*موضوع قى الصميم كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *لا نريد إجبار أحد إلى الذهب إلى الكنيسة.
> إن كان الشخص راشد، فهو يستطيع عن يميز بين الصح والخطاء.
> إن كان يرى الذهب إلى الكنيسة ليس بالأمر المهم، فهو حر.
> وإن كان يرى أن الذهب إلى الكنيسة أمر مهم وأساسي، هو أيضاً حر.
> ...






لا ليس بالقوة

انما يجب ان يعلم الذي تتوقر له الذهاب السبل للذهاب

الى الكنيسة ولا يذهب لا خلاص له

واضح كلام السيد..الذي لا يأكل ويشرب 

جسدي ودمي لا خلاص له..

شكراًً اخي

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

اختي نغم

طبعاً هناك فرق اختي نغم

بين الذي يستطيع الذهاب 

ويبقى نائماً في فراشه

وبين المتعطش ولا يستطيع 

اؤكد لكِ بانه نال النعمة مباشرة

المسيحيون الاول كانوا يعترفون لبعضهم 

ويكسرون الخبز مع الخمر ويأكلونه..

ايماننا الذي يصنع من الخبز والخمر جسد ودم السيد..

الشكر لمرورك الكريم

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *فعلا كليمو هذا اصبح حال الكثيرين منا ان نذهب للكنيسة قى الاعياد والمواسم فقط*
> *واصبح ظاهرة سلبية تماما فى كنيستنا*
> *على قكرة الظاهرةواضحة جدا عندنا قى مصر*
> *اعداد المتواجدين للصلاة قى الايام العادية لايقارن بال مواسم *
> *موضوع قى الصميم كليمو*



جرجس منير

الشكر الجزيل لمرورك العطر

الرب يباك حياتك


----------

